
Can Language Shape How We Think? - dwynings
http://www.stanfordalumni.org/news/magazine/2010/mayjun/features/boroditsky.html
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Fascinating. For so long the Sapir-Whorf Hypothesis ( _badly_ named linguistic
relativism) has been out of favor, especially with Pinker's popular book "The
Language Instinct." It's nice to see some real research in the area again,
especially since it is investigating the effect we all see that seems at odds
with the current linguistics stance.

I'd just like to know what's really going on.

Some related submissions:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1543871>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1505365>

------
lelele
I think so. You can see less educated people struggling to understand or
express subtle topics. A richer language allows you to think with a richer
palette of shades.

